# Zenith El Primero 38mm



## Karolewskiej

Finally! After almost 2 month of waiting, arrived yesterday 

It`s 38mm version. Looks and feel great on my wrist (17,5cm).


----------



## Fantasio

Congratulations, excellent choice! ;-)

Mine says welcome to the club.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Coongrats! Wear it in good health!

Dan


----------



## Will3020

Simply beautiful.


----------



## gagnello

Awesome.


----------



## LouS

Karolewskiej said:


> It`s 38mm version. Looks and feel great on my wrist (17,5cm).


Indeed it does! Congrats!


----------



## tinknocker

Beautiful


----------



## natesen

Extremely beautiful!!! Enjoy the new pick up

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malarky_hk

An excellent choice...a beautiful piece! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## Bidle

Nice buy!! Hope to encounter one in real life soon or not,...... as I might like it too much. ;-)


----------



## Fantasio

Lovely pictures! Have you checked the accuracy yet?


----------



## Karolewskiej

Yes, mine piece is making 3s/day


----------



## Jaqesq

I want one...great pics!


----------



## SnipER.UA

Thanks for sharing!
Can you please post photo, or just describe, what kind of clasp/buckle are used there? If it's just old-style clasp, have you purchased any deployment buckle additionally?


----------



## Albert-Jan

Congratulation on that majestically good looking watch! Wear it in good health.

Bidle, if you want you might be able to find one in Zeist. With many other AD's it's probably gonna be a problem.


----------



## jimh6

That is really nice and the more I look at it the more I like it. Congrats!


----------



## mcdill the pig

Looks awesome. Is the strap a curved end strap?

I am interested in this model but I have a small wrist, so would need to order some short or custom made straps. I have a couple of 19mm straight ends already.

Kind regards


----------



## Alex_TA

Striking beauty. 
I'm thinking about this model too, but maybe it's too small for my 8" wrist.


----------



## deluxeswiss

Magnificent.


----------



## PuckFiction

Beautiful watch. 

Would you be kind enough to post another wrist shot showing your whole wrist? My wrist is the same size as yours but am nervous blindly ordering one without trying it on. 38mm makes me nervous to pull the trigger and my AD won't order one without full payment and sales are final.


----------



## fareastcoast

PuckFiction said:


> Beautiful watch.
> 
> Would you be kind enough to post another wrist shot showing your whole wrist? My wrist is the same size as yours but am nervous blindly ordering one without trying it on. 38mm makes me nervous to pull the trigger and my AD won't order one without full payment and sales are final.


Why not get the 42mm they just released this year? Same exact design, just 42mm size.

That being said, I really wish Zenith releases watches in the 38mm case. For me, that is the perfect case size.


----------



## PuckFiction

fareastcoast said:


> Why not get the 42mm they just released this year? Same exact design, just 42mm size.
> 
> That being said, I really wish Zenith releases watches in the 38mm case. For me, that is the perfect case size.


Unfortunately it comes down to price and a wife that doesn't have an appreciation for nice watches.


----------



## victorescu

Big Congrats ! 
This is one excellent vintage reissues on the market and the best of Zenith.. IMHO


----------



## NielsZ

Lovely pictures of a lovely watch! Congrats


----------



## arusso826

My God that is beautiful! I want one of these as my second watch. Congratulations!



Karolewskiej said:


> Finally! After almost 2 month of waiting, arrived yesterday
> 
> It`s 38mm version. Looks and feel great on my wrist (17,5cm).


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I could easily live with one of these as my first watch! b-)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Scotsmen

Congrats man - think I may be in love:roll:


----------



## Longjean

Congratulations, only guessing but I think you have an interest in photography too -great pics.


----------



## jermyzy

Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## coleraine

What a beautiful watch. I wish we had a AD in our region here shame that. Only Tag, Omega ,Rolex seems to be the order of the day down here in NZ.


----------



## Jaqesq

Alex_TA said:


> Striking beauty.
> I'm thinking about this model too, but maybe it's too small for my 8" wrist.


Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong but I thought there was a 42mm 36'000 version too...with date at the 6? After that maybe Stratos Flyback has at least I think similar sub-dials, albeit a different feel.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

All the "36000vph" models are 42mm (and have the date at 6:00) except a ladies' version with diamond encrusted dial. The ones in 38mm are actually the "Original 1969" models.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Jaqesq

Hartmut Richter said:


> All the "36000vph" models are 42mm (and have the date at 6:00) except a ladies' version with diamond encrusted dial. The ones in 38mm are actually the "Original 1969" models.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks Hartmut...I didn't know they were actually different models. My untrained eye just saw similar sub-dials and I thought it was just a basic size thing differentiating the two (38 and 42mm), similar to an Omega mid size vs. full size type thing. I'll have to look into it but I'm guessing there may be other differences than just case size and date location to differentiate the two models. In any event...both beautiful and hopefully someday soon...


----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## Alex_TA

Intersecting sub dials do not disturb you?


----------



## Fantasio

Nope. b-)



Alex_TA said:


> Intersecting sub dials do not disturb you?


----------



## Alex_TA

Have somebody measured accuracy of this model?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fareastcoast

Alex_TA said:


> Intersecting sub dials do not disturb you?


So the minute counter sub-dial is actually still fully readable. When it goes into the overlap region, just look for the corresponding marker directly opposite to extrapolate the time (add 15 minutes).


----------



## D N Ravenna

Alex_TA said:


> Have somebody measured accuracy of this model?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


The accuracy is similar to any other EP model. They all use the same base movement. Individual differences may arise based on the age of the watch and how it has been treated by previous owners, but overall, the EP is an excellent movement. Cheers! Dan


----------



## DECO665

How did you find the 41mm? Too big?

Why did you end up going with the 38? Trying to decide myself.

I have a 41mm Omega Seamaster that I've been wearing for about 10 years now. I'm a smaller guy and the watch seems pretty well suited given the size of my wrist.


----------



## Fantasio

I tried both before making the move. I could have pulled the 42 mm, but 38 mm looked more balanced IMO and felt better on my wrist. At the time 42 mm 36'000 VpH was not available with tri-colour, it was only in 38 mm version and Striking 10th. Now you can have tri-colous 36'000 VpH in 42 mm case too.



DECO665 said:


> How did you find the 41mm? Too big?
> 
> Why did you end up going with the 38? Trying to decide myself.


----------



## kanguru

Congrats and fantastic watch! Would you happen to have anymore wrist shots? :drool: 

Is it living up to expectations so far? Hope you are enjoying it! It really is a beauty!


----------



## Fantasio

I have just one more, I think it feels bigger than 38 mm.



kanguru said:


> Congrats and fantastic watch! Would you happen to have anymore wrist shots?


----------



## oman

Beautifull


----------



## jsec1992

That's a beauty. Its in my shortlist for a second watch. I've seen a pic of one with a black dial with a red band round the edge and red stitching on the strap. Was told it's limited to 500pcs only. Is this true?


----------



## Fantasio

Yup, and it's the 42 mm version.

El Primero 36'000 VpH 42 mm



jsec1992 said:


> That's a beauty. Its in my shortlist for a second watch. I've seen a pic of one with a black dial with a red band round the edge and red stitching on the strap. Was told it's limited to 500pcs only. Is this true?


----------



## jsec1992

Oh thanks, Mako. Looked under 'Collections' and completely missed the 'Limited Edition' category. Will be looking out for it in the ADs this weekend.


----------



## edb4164

I noticed in some of the pictures that the top of the lugs are polished and in other pictures they're brushed, is this a design change the Zenith had implemented since the release of this beauty?


----------



## Fantasio

I've noticed the same. I guess a change that happened on the way?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/my-n...mero-arrives-tomorrow-925019.html#post6858835



edb4164 said:


> I noticed in some of the pictures that the top of the lugs are polished and in other pictures they're brushed, is this a design change the Zenith had implemented since the release of this beauty?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I have no definite information but it could be so. They have a model with "El Primero" on the earlier dials but with that taken off the later ones. So, these things happen.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Jaqesq

Fantasio said:


> I've noticed the same. I guess a change that happened on the way?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/my-n...mero-arrives-tomorrow-925019.html#post6858835


Hmmm...so is the consensus the earlier models of the 1969 were all polished with the most recent iteration having the brushed lugs? I thought the model has only been out a few years, changes already? Not that it matters to me because either way I think it is a striking piece.


----------



## Fantasio

Don't know about consensus, but that's the impression I got.



Jaqesq said:


> Hmmm...so is the consensus the earlier models of the 1969 were all polished with the most recent iteration having the brushed lugs?


----------



## papa_giorgio

Hi all, I'm looking into this for my next purchase, but the Zenith site actually have this listed as "For Ladies" El Primero - Collections What gives?


----------



## D N Ravenna

papa_giorgio said:


> Hi all, I'm looking into this for my next purchase, but the Zenith site actually have this listed as "For Ladies" El Primero - Collections What gives?


Welcome!

Here is thread that may help explain it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/gentlemen-ladies-watch-1014672.html

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## papa_giorgio

Thanks Dan, just ordered it. The 42mm is just be too big for my wrist, this is a perfect size for me. Can't wait till it gets to my door!



D N Ravenna said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Here is thread that may help explain it:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/gentlemen-ladies-watch-1014672.html
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dan


----------



## Outlawyer

Wow. The details are endless everywhere. Heavenly.


----------



## D N Ravenna

papa_giorgio said:


> Thanks Dan, just ordered it. The 42mm is just be too big for my wrist, this is a perfect size for me. Can't wait till it gets to my door!


Keep us posted!

dan


----------



## papa_giorgio

Roger that, stay tuned for some photos!



D N Ravenna said:


> Keep us posted!
> 
> dan


----------



## papa_giorgio

As promised, some photos. 
I haven't seen many lume shots out there, so here are a couple.

















And here it is with the Captain.









Can't be more happy with this amazing watch. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## Fantasio

Excellent pair, classy and sporty. Congratulations!


----------



## DECO665

New 38mm dad here as well. Brown leather. Absolutely love the watch. Aesthetically beautiful, sporty yet subtle.

Quick question for all chronograph owners out there...Should the time accuracy be affected when the chronograph function is running? I set my watch about two minutes ahead of the official (iPhone) time. The other day, after accidentally running the chrono for about three hours, I noticed that the time seemed to lose an minute. Is this typical?

Thanks!

Also, for all of you on the 38 / 42mm fence, go with the 38mm. As long as you don't have a massive wrist the 38 is dimensionally perfect. You will not regret it.


----------



## solidus2

papa_giorgio said:


> As promised, some photos.
> I haven't seen many lume shots out there, so here are a couple.
> 
> View attachment 1482082
> 
> 
> View attachment 1482083


I absolutely Love your lume photos! It's a very nice watch, wear it in good health.


----------



## sempervivens

DECO665 said:


> New 38mm dad here as well. Brown leather. Absolutely love the watch. Aesthetically beautiful, sporty yet subtle.
> 
> Quick question for all chronograph owners out there...Should the time accuracy be affected when the chronograph function is running? I set my watch about two minutes ahead of the official (iPhone) time. The other day, after accidentally running the chrono for about three hours, I noticed that the time seemed to lose an minute. Is this typical?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, for all of you on the 38 / 42mm fence, go with the 38mm. As long as you don't have a massive wrist the 38 is dimensionally perfect. You will not regret it.


This is certainly not typical, the timekeeping of the El Primero should be in chronometer limits, whether the chronograph is activated or not. If there is a bigger difference, it may be that the power reserve is low. But you should test it seriously by comparing the exact seconds and daily deviation against a quartz watch (and check your quartz watch against an atomic clock), iPhone time is probably not that exact and not a good comparison.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

What I find interesting is that, by perfect chance, Zenith narrowly failed to do what Enicar achieved (presumably deliberately) on some of their watches in the sixties and seventies: to create a perfect square with the lume dots on the dial. THe shortened markers at 3:00, 6:00 and 9:00 puch the lume dots down out of the circle so that, if the 12:00 followed suit and all four went out a little further, you would get a square. The first time I was alerted to this was on the Enicar Automatic Wrist Alarm with Lemania Cal. 2980 (effectively the same as the Cal. 980 in the Omega "Memomatic" but without the minute-precision on the alarm setting). Here is another Enicar with the same phenomenon:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/enicar-sherpa-super-divette-483454.html

Hartmut Richter


----------



## papa_giorgio

I thought the same too when i saw the lume in the dark. It's very close to being a perfect diamond.



Hartmut Richter said:


> What I find interesting is that, by perfect chance, Zenith narrowly failed to do what Enicar achieved (presumably deliberately) on some of their watches in the sixties and seventies: to create a perfect square with the lume dots on the dial. THe shortened markers at 3:00, 6:00 and 9:00 puch the lume dots down out of the circle so that, if the 12:00 followed suit and all four went out a little further, you would get a square. The first time I was alerted to this was on the Enicar Automatic Wrist Alarm with Lemania Cal. 2980 (effectively the same as the Cal. 980 in the Omega "Memomatic" but without the minute-precision on the alarm setting). Here is another Enicar with the same phenomenon:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/enicar-sherpa-super-divette-483454.html
> 
> Hartmut Richter


----------



## SOG

papa_giorgio said:


> I thought the same too when i saw the lume in the dark. It's very close to being a perfect diamond.


Read what you and Hartmut said, but I don't get it, very close to being a perfect diamond? 
like heart and arrow on a round cut diamond? but I don't quite understand where you get that from the lume?


----------



## SOG

I see what you guys mean now... it's the lume shape when it light up on the surface of the watch... but I think on the Enicar, 
it still needed the top lume flat to look like a diamond? currently it moved up.



Hartmut Richter said:


> What I find interesting is that, by perfect chance, Zenith narrowly failed to do what Enicar achieved (presumably deliberately) on some of their watches in the sixties and seventies: to create a perfect square with the lume dots on the dial. THe shortened markers at 3:00, 6:00 and 9:00 puch the lume dots down out of the circle so that, if the 12:00 followed suit and all four went out a little further, you would get a square. The first time I was alerted to this was on the Enicar Automatic Wrist Alarm with Lemania Cal. 2980 (effectively the same as the Cal. 980 in the Omega "Memomatic" but without the minute-precision on the alarm setting). Here is another Enicar with the same phenomenon:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/enicar-sherpa-super-divette-483454.html
> 
> Hartmut Richter


----------



## dgerardo

papa_giorgio said:


> Hi all, I'm looking into this for my next purchase, but the Zenith site actually have this listed as "For Ladies" El Primero - Collections What gives?


Finally they list the 38mm as the Origina model. It is no longer shown with the "ladies" classification. Finally they fixed that mistake!


----------

